# ssh:fe80::0002 is an IP address, fc00::0002 is a hostname.

## dE_logics

What sense does this make?

```
ssh -6 $client -p 65111 auser@fc00::0002%eth1

ssh: Could not resolve hostname fc00::0002%eth1: Name or service not known?

ssh -6 $client -p 65111 auser@fe80::0002%eth1

ssh: connect to host fe80::0002%eth1 port 65111: Network is unreachable

```

However -- 

```
ping6 -I eth1 fc00::0002

PING fc00::0002(fc00::2) from fc00::1 eth1: 56 data bytes

64 bytes from fc00::2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.570 ms

64 bytes from fc00::2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.122 ms
```

----------

## Aiken

I would be wondering what the variable $client is set to. I have just tried both

```

ssh james@fe80::21f:d0ff:fed6:d673%eth0

ping6 -I eth0 fe80::21f:d0ff:fed6:d673

```

and they both worked. For me whether I used -6 or not made no difference. Using -p to set the port a sshd was listening to made no difference.

----------

## dE_logics

It's fc00 which is problematic.

The prefix may be useful -- 

```
eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 6100

        inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fc00::1  prefixlen 124  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 50:e5:49:d0:30:d2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 16106750  bytes 9973238434 (9.2 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 20065341  bytes 6050738353 (5.6 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0
```

$client is 

-C -Y -c blowfish-cbc -i /abc.key -X

----------

## Aiken

Your fc00::1 address has a scope of global. From my own playing using %ethX after the address only works with scope link address and not global. The address above that worked for me is link. I added fc00:1 to eth0 as global and got the same message cannot resolve hostname message you got. Dropped the %eth0 and the ssh connects.

----------

## dE_logics

Humm.

Yes, got it. Thanks.

----------

